# Ideas for SSB4 Characters



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Imagine KH and FF characters in brawl.

Sephiroth would be an intense battle.

What else, let's see....how about characters that would make sense according to Nintendo and Sega......I got nothing there.

ITT: We discuss who we want in SSB4.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

More Fire Emblem Chars (Maybe the Brother and sister from FE8?).
I think they should Add Megaman+ Bass (since the Smash moves can be them using Rush/Treble to transform).
I think a Resident Evil Character should also join, like Leon or even Chris+Claire.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 24, 2010)

Neku
Neku
NEKU
<big>NEKU</big>
*<big>NEKU</big>*


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 24, 2010)

Sandbag,its attacks are fall and bend over,It's final smash is blink.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Sandbag,its attacks are fall and bend over,It's final smash is b]....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Neku
> Neku
> NEKU
> <big>NEKU</big>
> *<big>NEKU</big>*


Minamoto
Minamoto
MINAMOTO
<big>MINAMOTO</big>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TABOO MINAMOTO


----------



## Vivi (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, It would be awesome to see Sephiroth in SSB. Maybe even Cecil from FF 4 too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

ITT: Third party and manga characters that will never be in Smash Bros.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEHEHEHEHEHE!

Tye, you're wrong. Sonic and Snake were in SSB.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 24, 2010)

Definitly more sonic characters!!! Cause they basiclly just made the sonic symbol so they could make sonic and green hill zone :/

And I also want waluigi And GOOMBA


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ITT: Third party and manga characters that will never be in Smash Bros.


Let's see YOU post some Nintendo characters that aren't in Brawl.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic and Snake actually had a chance and they deserved it. There are _some_ third party characters that deserve a place in Smash Bros. and actually have a chance (like Mega Man), but not many. But Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts characters in Smash Bros.? LOL.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Definitly more sonic characters!!! Cause they basiclly just made the sonic symbol so they could make sonic and green hill zone :/
> 
> And I also want waluigi And GOOMBA


As much as I love Sonic, he's not getting another rep in Smash Bros. And in the rare case that he ever would, it will be Tails, or Eggman as a boss.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 24, 2010)

The dude in Balloon Fight, I actually read he was supposed to be in Melee instead of the Ice Climbers, and it would be really fun to play as him.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 24, 2010)

This would be cool:

http://www.youtube.com/v/xOU9lIi0cxU


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyeforce, this is a thread that is open for discussing any character you want. Basically, use your imagination.

You don't need to kill the thread stating the obvious, just join the party or get the heck out bro. D:


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually made a thread just like this a long time ago and I even made my own roster for SSB4. I don't agree with it anymore, but if you're curious, here it is...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>Yeah, _way_ too many obscure and third party characters, lol. I do still support a lot of the characters on the list, though. I might make an updated one sometime.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 24, 2010)

They may not make another brawl on the back of the brawl case it says the Brawl to END them ALL ( :O LOL)


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> They may not make another brawl on the back of the brawl case it says the Brawl to END them ALL ( :O LOL)


It's just a catchy slogan... >_> Sakurai has already expressed interest in a fourth Smash Bros., and it would be incredibly stupid _not_ to make another Smash Bros. game when the franchise is so popular. It's like not making any more Mario, Zelda, or Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 24, 2010)

Know what needs to be in? Slime from Dragon Quest!


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyeforce.

Super Smash Bros Games are one thing: A Tournament welcoming the greatest fighters to duke it out until someone wins the glory.

Shut up about third party characters, you don't know jack about brawl. You might know a few things, but let's not argue anymore. We don't care that the characters might not be in SSB4, we're just using imagination.

Now stay on topic or leave the thread. I don't want to have to troll you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 24, 2010)

Fawful or not buying.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce.
> 
> Super Smash Bros Games are one thing: A Tournament welcoming the greatest fighters to duke it out until someone wins the glory.
> 
> ...


WOULD YOU SHUT UP! FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING HOLY AND GOOD IN THIS WORLD! SHUT THE HECK UP!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce.
> 
> Super Smash Bros Games are one thing: A Tournament welcoming the greatest fighters to duke it out until someone wins the glory.
> 
> ...


...

I don't know jack about Brawl? Please tell me you didn't just say that. I know practically everything there is to know about Brawl and the Smash Bros. series. It's one of my favorite franchises of all. Don't tell me I don't know what I'm talking about. I had absolutely no problem with what you were saying before, but now you've gone too far. Don't tell me what I do and don't know about Smash Bros.

Back on topic, did you see my roster image?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

I made this thread.

Me and Tyforce got over what happened in that Mario Galaxy thread, you obviously haven't.

For the last time. We know these third partiers won't make it in but we're only using our imagination. Can't you let us have fun for once without turning this into a serious /v/ thread?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> I made this thread.
> 
> Me and Tyforce got over what happened in that Mario Galaxy thread, you obviously haven't.
> 
> For the last time. We know these third partiers won't make it in but we're only using our imagination. Can't you let us have fun for once without turning this into a serious /v/ thread?


So what if he's practical? Does everything have to be your way all the time?

On Topic: My dream team would bring back Roy. Perfect balance of sped and strength.


----------



## Wish (Mar 24, 2010)

Toms idea ogod. <333 That would be awesome! I would like Midna in.... *_*


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

It doesn't have to be MY WAY, it could be any way. But I stated in the first post you can be creative and say whatever character's names.

Oh hey, we agree on something. I seriously want Roy back. Despite the fact that he's a clone, he was one of my favorites.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be MY WAY, it could be any way. But I stated in the first post you can be creative and say whatever character's names.
> 
> Oh hey, we agree on something. I seriously want Roy back. Despite the fact that he's a clone, he was one of my favorites.


Clones=Better than original

Young Link > Adult Link
Roy > Marth


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree completely. Toon Link can kick Adult Link's arse any day.

Let's have more Pokemon too. Other starters, like Cyndaquil.

I'm not trying to suck up to Tyeforce, Cyndaquil is one of my favorite starters. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 24, 2010)

I want to see character creation!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 24, 2010)

Some kinda bow focused FE character, and some kind of guy with an axe.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> I made this thread.
> 
> Me and Tyforce got over what happened in that Mario Galaxy thread, you obviously haven't.
> 
> For the last time. We know these third partiers won't make it in but we're only using our imagination. Can't you let us have fun for once without turning this into a serious /v/ thread?


I'm not saying that people can't post who they want to see in the next Smash Bros. I'm just saying that the odds are very much against a lot of it. Some third party characters, like Mega Man, do deserve to be included, and have a very good chance. Others, like characters that have no or almost no appearances on Nintendo consoles and/or aren't very significant to Nintendo's history, will never make it in. Super Smash Bros. is for Nintendo All-Stars. A guest character has to truly deserve it to be included. Mega Man has a huge history with Nintendo. Sonic does, too (although it was a rivalry as apposed to partnership before SEGA dropped out of the console business), and that's why he was included. Plus, he fits the Nintendo universe very well. Snake, I'll admit, is a bit farfetched, but he does have a history with Nintendo, and his creator begged Sakurai to have him put in Smash Bros. If Kojima hadn't ever begged Sakurai, I doubt Snake would ever be in Brawl.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2010)

The Koopa Kids.
I know there are a lot of them, but I'd seriously play as every single one.

Baby Bowser that could transform into Shadow Mario would be awesome too.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Some kinda bow focused FE character, and some kind of guy with an axe.


Shinon and Boyd.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

Pok


----------



## Zachary (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think another Smash is a good idea. The second one kicked the third one's ass!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pok


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Megaman.


That is all.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> I don't think another Smash is a good idea. The second one kicked the third one's ass!


A fourth could kick the second's though.

They could improve what three was lacking and look back to what made the first two better.
a fourth in my mind would be great.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope they put L-cancelling and Wavedashing in the fourth.

If.


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tourneyfag


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the same.

And I don't even do real tournies. lolol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Pok


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here ^.^

Don't worry Hub,I'll get my learners in a month, then 6 months after that I can get my license and take us both to a brawl tourney =D


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 24, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That. Would. Be. Awesome.


If my parents allowed it. xD


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhh, they don't have to know

xD


----------



## Zachary (Mar 24, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they would do that though.


----------



## Micah (Mar 24, 2010)

Paper Mario
Chibi Robo
Another FE character (Boyd or Mia?)

Those would be my top 3 choices.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 24, 2010)

KING OF RED LIONS. 
Squishing people would be fun.
Bombs would be great.
HE CAN RUN ON LAND.
The grappling hook can hook people then he eats them8D.


----------



## random guy (Mar 24, 2010)

I think there was a topic like this but I would want soren and Johto trainer in the game.


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 24, 2010)

I think we should have Goomba #37 and Green Turtle #12


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Yeah, It would be awesome to see Sephiroth in SSB. Maybe even Cecil from FF 4 too.


I'm not sure if Cecil could be done since he is ... well 8 bit or 16 bit, but that would be awesome.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome idea: 16 Bit Mario Riding Yoshi.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

Raiden MGS2

Kthxbai


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 24, 2010)

Soren.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy was awesome.  I've seen some skins of him on Ike but doesn't look at good.  Hopefully HOPEFULLY Nintendo would either add DLC or something to add more characters and maps or they have to make a game in the next few years possibly when the new Wii comes out.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

DLCs. Brilliant.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Raiden MGS2
> 
> Sanji-Luffy-Zoro. One Piece
> 
> That is all


^


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> DLCs. Brilliant.


I doubt though Nintendo will get off there ass and release DLC but you never know they may though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy was awesome, but the problem is that he doesn't really deserve the spot. The only reason he was put in Melee was for marketing purposes. He was basically an advertisement for Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade. He's not remotely as important to the series as Marth and Ike are, which is likely why he was replaced by Ike.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically the Downloaded Stages/Screenshots are DLC.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know they could add Roy and Ike right?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They _could_, but why should they? Roy doesn't deserve the spot. He was only in Melee for advertisement purposes. If they're going to add another Fire Emblem character, they should make it someone more important to the series than Roy.


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You basically repeated yourself  on the last post you made.  I have eyes you know?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2010)

Creepers from Minecraft as final boss.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I repeated myself because my point is still valid. You seemed to not get it from what you posted, so I restated it, replying to your comment at the same time.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Creepers from Minecraft as final boss.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Yokie (Mar 25, 2010)

I really want Bowser Jr.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lets see Bowser Jr. or Waluigi are the top 2 choices that come to mind, ohh  and tom nook it be fun to kick his butt.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 25, 2010)

master cheif it wuld b so kool!

lollololOL!


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> master cheif it wuld b so kool!
> 
> lollololOL!


Hey Spic, get off the server!

On-Topic Post goes here: We need moar Sonic characters and features in this gaem. Megamang would be nice.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 25, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work on your typing.

And maybe shadow then tails


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was on purpose >_>

Tails would be allright. I bet his final smash would be calling his Planes to shoot everything on stage. Or maybe you just Pilot one plane and attack everyone.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 25, 2010)

Patapon should be in this game.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 26, 2010)

Roy, Eliwood (maybe as a costume for Roy), Hector, Joshua, Eirika and Ephraim, Megaman and Protoman, something related to Goldeneye 64 D) and uhh... can't think of anything else


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

>


Hey Phones, what's up?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 27, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Mr H., I bought these for $60, and I don't think I got my money's worth.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jasonnman (Mar 28, 2010)

well the pokemon trainer should stay but there should be a option to make him kanto trainer-red
Johto-Jimmy- Hoenn-Brandon And Sinnoh-dont know his name + the three starters

for e.g

kanto-squirtle-ivysaur-charizard

johto-totodile-maganium-typhlosion

Hoenn-Mudkip-Grovile-Blaziken

Sinnoh-Piplup-Grotle-Infernape


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there talk of them making another one?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> well the pokemon trainer should stay but there should be a option to make him kanto trainer-red
> Johto-Jimmy- Hoenn-Brandon And Sinnoh-dont know his name


Kanto: Red
Johto: *Ethan*
Hoenn: Br*e*nd*a*n
Sinnoh: *Lucas*


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 28, 2010)

God

Maybe Linebeck or Geno. And of course, Tom Nook.


----------

